# How to get sparkly paint... like a real bass boat



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 2, 2009)

:lol: 

I'm scoping out my next mod, and if I get my way on CL, I'll be getting a duzy!

Anyways, I'll be painting it, and I'm looking for somewhere or some way to get sparkles in my paint. I used pettite topside last time, and I was happy with it, but I'm looking for a little more flash.. cause it catches more fish.. dont you know.

Anyone know of a marine paint brand that has sparkles?

OR

Could I add my own? My uncle owns a couple collision shops, so I could possibly get my hands on the stuff they add to auto paint... but I dont know how well that would work with a thicker paint... any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## ben2go (Aug 3, 2009)

Those fiberglass boats have large metal flake in the gel coat.You will need some special equipment to spray metal flake but it can be done.Talk to a pro car painter.They can help.I have only sprayed fine metal flake and it can be a pain to get it to look even.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'll have to chat with the painter at his shop closest to my house... too bad the guy is an as-never mind.


Sounds like it might be more of a hassle than its worth... thanks for the reply ben


----------



## ben2go (Aug 3, 2009)

You're welcome.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Aug 3, 2009)

Are you for real? Go fishing more and do not worry about painting the boat. I thought the boat was for fishing?


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 3, 2009)

Like Ben said, bass boats have it imbedded in the gelcoat since they are built from the outside in.

It can be done with automotive paint, however. There are a few "custom" cars around with the chrome wagon wheels that have paint jobs with enormous flake.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 3, 2009)

auto paint along w/ a bottle of flake is not cheap at all but it would look pretty slick


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 3, 2009)

Problem is, I can't use auto flake because the boat would flew too much, and likely crack. I'd have to go some route where I'm adding the flakes to a marine paint.

And ahab, don't be jealous. I only ask cause I might actually be able to pull it off. If I'm painting the boat anyways, why not throw is some sparkles?


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Aug 3, 2009)

didnt think about that. if you have friends in the body business id ask them if they would spray it after you get all the grunt work done. im sure they'd have all the info on how much flake per quart or what not


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 3, 2009)

I definitely will. If they can gimmie the specs to mix it, I can do all that myself. I'm pretty comfortable spraying, but then again, if a pro is offering, a pro would get to do it.

I almost thought about doing 3 coats in pettite red, and then finding out if there was a clear coat I could mix the sparkles with (that would crack ideally), and do one coat with sparkles, and one finisher coat. The tough part is just finding durable and flexible paint.


Im sort of looking for another type of marine paint as well. I used pettite on my last boat, and I was not impressed at all by its durability. I did two coats, so maybe I'd try three this time around. It just seemed that when it scratched and chipped, it was coming off down to the primer or aluminum.


----------



## river_wolf (Aug 3, 2009)

I dont know how this wold work, I have never used it before and as you were saying about the boat flexing, you may have to add some flex additive Dont even know if that would work....

I have used a lot of duplicolor products on my bikes and they seem to do well. You just have to watch your temps and cleanliness..... very picky that way....

They just came out with a clear that has metal flake in it as well as they are starting to come out with pearl paints....

https://www.duplicolor.com/products/paintshop.html


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 3, 2009)

Id give it a try, but I'm really scared of the paint cracking from boat flex, not to mention car paint isnt meant to be submerged. If auto paint was an option, I could get my hands on just about anything for cheap from my uncle..


----------



## Quackrstackr (Aug 3, 2009)

There are others here that have used automotive paint with no problems.

So long as you are not leaving the boat in the water for days at a time, I doubt that it would bother the paint.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Aug 3, 2009)

I'm more worried about the hardness of the paint. I've talked to the painter (a long time ago) and he said it was a definite no no, as have people on this board. An all welded boat cant have THAT much flex, but if its enough to wreck a 100 dollar paint job, I'm out.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 3, 2009)

If you use auto paint,use something like Steel Flex below the water line.


----------



## taxidermist (Aug 4, 2009)

google INNATE.COM he sell old school metal flake, colored paint for the base, metal flakes and you can do them by hand in needed pack them down and then a couple auto clear coats, wit the flex additive.

https://www.innate.com/

https://www.innate.com/Paint/OSF/candyflake.htm

https://www.google.com/search?q=old+school+metalflake&rls=com.microsoft:en-us:IE-SearchBox&ie=UTF-8&oe=UTF-8&sourceid=ie7&rlz=1I7GWYE


----------



## thudpucker (Aug 5, 2009)

Well if you cant use auto paint then use boat paint, but mix the Glitter right into the paint as you shoot.
I say go for it. I want to see you cry when you land a big slimey fish in your brand new gaily painted fish catching boat!


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 5, 2009)

You dont have to spend much, a flake buster gun would help or you can do it by hand. Look up Old Scool Metal flake and innate.com.


----------



## bobberboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Once when coming home from the lake a glitter boat passed me - the trailer alone was worth more than my whole outfit. Anyway, I decided then and there that someday I was going to give my 1236 a new coat of olive drab with glitter in it. If I could figure how to get dime-sized pieces I would do it. Who cares if the fish slimed it, I'd be stylin'.


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 6, 2009)

you guys are makin me think about painting my boat. maybe that will bring me some fish slime? :roll:


----------



## Arkdave (Sep 6, 2009)

bobberboy said:


> Once when coming home from the lake a glitter boat passed me - the trailer alone was worth more than my whole outfit. Anyway, I decided then and there that someday I was going to give my 1236 a new coat of olive drab with glitter in it. If I could figure how to get dime-sized pieces I would do it. Who cares if the fish slimed it, I'd be stylin'.




Well Ill tell you how we did it years ago, On the Cheap!! I have no Idea if you can even buy the Glitter anymore, But my Brother was a Drywall Contractor, He put the Glitter in houses then, It was Just pieces of foil, He had 2 Colors, Silver and Gold, His Son Had to have a Glitter paint Job on His Old Pickup, His Dad didn't want to pay a body shop in Springfield Mo. to do it, So they Came to me with it, I painted Trucks For 30 Years, So I know how to paint, 

I told him, Ill put the paint on it, you put the Glitter on, And ill Seal it in with Clear! He had a Thingy that worked like a Grass Seeder, Small Hopper and crank, He held it up, Cranked the handle, Waved it around and filled the air with that stuff, I put 2 Heavy Coats of Candy Apple Red Enamel, With a whole lot of Repair Hardner in it, on the truck, Soon as the paint got out of the Air, He came behind me with the Glitter, I mean a lot of it!! I let the Paint Flash and put a heavy coat of clear on it, Sealed that Stuff in!!

I dont want to tell you to do this, Because if you do, And screw it up, Then it will be a sticky mess, But we did that 4-5 times over the years in 60ies early 70ies, Worked good every time, And on that one Pickup, It lasted for years, But he waxed it once a week, And you are talking a Boat?? H.D or Lowes might still sell that stuff, have no Idea, Paint was DuPont Enamel!!


----------



## thudpucker (Sep 6, 2009)

"Bank Check Supply" is a company that prints your Checks for the Banks. In that mess of encoded numbers at the bottom of the check is something the Magnetic pickups can detect. On some documents there is some stuff you cannot see, but reflects light back to the reader.

The Ink companies might be a good place to ask about emulsifying glitter sources.


----------



## 427 (Sep 7, 2009)

They make clear coat paints with either pearl or light mettalic.That would be the cheapest way.I think to spray metal flake you have to have a special paint gun.Hope this helps,Brian.


----------



## stone4140 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hey if you give this a try please let us/me know how it goes. I want to do the same thing to my fiberglass boat. I want to have the only boat made in the 50's that is decked out in nice sparkley "bass boat" paint. Put some decals on there and pretend I have sponsers. Atleast it will give me something to do while waiting for next season to roll around..


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 8, 2009)

Paint the boat is parts, top, middle and nottom. on the top add the right thinner to slow the drying of the base coat. while it is still wet toss the flakes on it, about 3 lbs needed without a buster gun. now with rubber gloves on pat down the glitter flakes lightly. you may have to add more paint on some areas, but you want it heavy and wet. once the base coat and patted down flakes are dry. clear coat it. the cheapest clear is as good as the most expensive here, get the products that make the clear more flexible.

Seal with three light coats and when they are set, one medium coat to seal everything. 

The flakes should all be under the clear coat.


----------



## Arkdave (Sep 8, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Paint the boat is parts, top, middle and nottom. on the top add the right thinner to slow the drying of the base coat. while it is still wet toss the flakes on it, about 3 lbs needed without a buster gun. now with rubber gloves on pat down the glitter flakes lightly. you may have to add more paint on some areas, but you want it heavy and wet. once the base coat and patted down flakes are dry. clear coat it. the cheapest clear is as good as the most expensive here, get the products that make the clear more flexible.
> 
> Seal with three light coats and when they are set, one medium coat to seal everything.
> 
> The flakes should all be under the clear coat.



Forrest Woods gonna be on you Guy, For giving his Secrets away!! :lol: =D> 

White River Washington County


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 10, 2009)

FLW's house is about 1/2 mile behind my taxidermy shop. Ranger factory is up the road about 1 1/2 miles.


----------

